# plug timers?



## makaveli (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi everybody been lurking for a whiile now, 
is it safe to use a diigiital plug timer wiith uv strip lights?


----------



## zmtab (Aug 28, 2009)

makaveli said:


> Hi everybody been lurking for a whiile now,
> is it safe to use a diigiital plug timer wiith uv strip lights?


 Hiya 
i would say it would be ok as i have all mine on timers and they have all been fine  but mine are not digital


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep, all it really does is turn the power to the plug off and then back on again.. the same as using a switch or unplugging it.


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Ive got mine in digital timers and they operate fine


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

i use timers but not the digi ones.. i think there more hassle than there worth setting them lol


----------



## chady_555 (Aug 22, 2010)

i have them thay work fine never had any probs hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that digital timers weren't suitable for use with flourescent lamps, something to do with the high startup voltage required to get the tube going, and it somehow zapping the chip in the timer, anyone else heard of this?

I can't remember where I read it, and TBH I have used mine with flourescents a few times with no problems so it may be wrong, but if your digi timer stops working one day it's worth bearing in mind that this _might_ be the cause!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like a load of balls to me, we've been using digital timed on our tubes for years and haven't had to replace one yet.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I couldn't really see how the startup voltage (tens of thousands) could feed back to the timer, and if it were possible wouldn't you think they'd have built in some sort of safeguard, or at least put a warning on the timer not to use it with flourescents?

The person who'd written this article seemed to know what they were talking about though, IIRC they did have a background in electronics.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just to add

I've used digital ones for the last 18months, no problems.

Also The ones I have allow day to day times, which come in handing when taking the minutes of off times when falling in to winter cycles, or working up into the summer.

Just set them at the start of the week, then review on the 7th day.

:2thumb:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought some wee ones from argos.. digital, and they stay 'alive' when removed from the socket. Never had any problems with them at all.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> I bought some wee ones from argos.. digital, and they stay 'alive' when removed from the socket. Never had any problems with them at all.


Good point, I had forgot about that feature xD
: victory:


----------

